

Airbus files criminal complaint over alleged German spying - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/c3888db4-ef6e-11e4-a6d2-00144feab7de.html

======
a3n
[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=Airbus+files+criminal+complai...](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=Airbus+files+criminal+complaint+over+alleged+German+spying)

